# Loblaws $25 Bread Fixing



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I received the email this morning after siging up last month to submit registration for it. Noticed that the page/link you put in your personal info is showing non-secure. Not sure if it is safe to fill out and submit? Maybe it is sent secure upon submitting. Just saying


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just sent off mine. hope i did the right thing. show me the money!!!


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

^ Submitted mine too ... done, and done :listening_headphone Forwarded the link to friends, family ... their choice ... just saying I've been a happy shopper, no complaints, at the local Superstore ... new financial truth ... $25 is $25 ... :cheerful: ... tbd.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Submitted mine.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The registration form I used was https secured and the security certificate is valid. Make sure you use loblawcard.ca. I can imagine there may be fake sites trying to capture data.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Did Loblaws send you guys an email to register? They said they would when I submitted in December but I have not received a registration email. Let me know.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OptsyEagle said:


> Did Loblaws send you guys an email to register? They said they would when I submitted in December but I have not received a registration email. Let me know.


YES -GOT IT TODAY.
yours prob. on the way


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

why would anyone in their right mind NOT take them up on this offer?

(ps - when they asked on the form"How many adults living at this address?"
I plugged in "37"! ...we have all our in-laws living with us...and they LOVE loblaw's bread!!!)


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> why would anyone in their right mind NOT take them up on this offer?
> 
> (ps - when they asked on the form"How many adults living at this address?"
> I plugged in "37"! )


That's not a house, that's a commune. Did you ever know David Koresh, from Waco,Tx.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmmmm ... how much of my personal data do i need to surrender for $25 ?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Address and date of birth.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

In the FAQ on the site it says: 
Q: Is there a limit to how many cards I may receive?
A: Yes, each eligible customer is entitled to receive one $25 Loblaw Card.

To me, this sounds like it is one per adult customer, not one per household, meaning my wife and I could both get one. Am I wrong?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

To me said:


> I would register for both.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I submitted my info for a card.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I imagine this should give a pretty nice boost to Loblaws quarterly revenue and profit, in whatever quarter the customers receive them. I suspect they will write off the cost of the cards as a one time expense but will probably record the corresponding revenues and profits as good old fashion revenue and profits. Hey, look how good of manager I am, kind of thing.

Just a heads up on the upcoming creative accounting for those who might be holding or thinking about buying or selling their stock.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I doubt it would be material (other than the loss recognized).


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Submitted mine today.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Interesting, if the government gave out some hypothetical money to a business, and a bunch of businesses applied for the money (whether or not they actually qualified for it) here would probably be a huge public outcry. But, if it's for individuals and its money from a company, people are lining up trying to figure out a way to maximize their cash grab...and then brag about it. 

Guess I really shouldn't be surprised. It's only wrong when someone else does it, we don't really believe in leading by example.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Just a Guy. You sound pretty judgmental... Just saying..


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Just making an observation, not a judgement.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a Guy said:


> Interesting, if the government gave out some hypothetical money to a business, and a bunch of businesses applied for the money (whether or not they actually qualified for it) here would probably be a huge public outcry. But, if it's for individuals and its money from a company, people are lining up trying to figure out a way to maximize their cash grab...and then brag about it.
> 
> Guess I really shouldn't be surprised. It's only wrong when someone else does it, we don't really believe in leading by example.


Sounds like a judgement to me.

Since they really should be walked off to jail, I think stealing maybe 25% back of what they probably stole from me is pretty justified. If I can figure out a way to get all my money back with interest, my ethics will have no problem with it.

Loblaws were crooks. Our economic system breaks down when these unethical people do what they do. I rely on this competitive system to justify many prices on many items. When I hear about this stuff it really gets my goat.

I hope my example of robbing Loblaws, hopefully to bankruptcy, is followed by every Canadian. I am positive it won't happen, but I can still hope.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ No need to rob Loblaws ... boycotting will do. I haven't gone to a Loblaws for a decade plus and intend to keep my track record.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I do half my shopping at Loblaws and the other half at Farm Boy.

One of the things that has been a negative for me at Loblaws over the last few years is the continual loss of food isles replaced by other products like Joe Fresh clothing and large areas for WalMart type home products. The latest loss of space has gone to booze. They took out two full aisles for it. I got nothing against selling booze, but it takes away from the food sections, which they either cram in a little tighter or simply stop selling some products. I also notice a lot of less than desirable characters hanging around the booze section or standing in line with their coins and a couple beer cans to purchase.

I suppose these tactics help their bottom line, but it doesn't help me get my food, which is kinda why you go to Loblaws.

ltr


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i realize my personal data resides in countless databases, legal and illegal but i can't bring myself to voluntarily place more personal information in yet another one ... of course i don't shop in loblaws or any of their businesses so i suppose that makes me ineligible anyway


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

fatcat said:


> i realize my personal data resides in countless databases, legal and illegal but i can't bring myself to voluntarily place more personal information in yet another one ... of course i don't shop in loblaws or any of their businesses so i suppose that makes me ineligible anyway


Did you buy bread from anywhere in the last 14 years. You're eligible.

This is what I believe happened. I am sure the truth is a little different and maybe a lot different but I have my opinion.

Representatives of Weston and Canada Bread, met at some point and decided to come up with this conspiracy to raise the prices of their products to all the retailers they sell to in Canada. The employee at Weston may not even have known it was illegal but probably knew that if they overcharged Loblaws, Galen Weston (CEO of both Loblaws and Weston) would not take that well, so they agreed to sell Loblaws and their associated companies bread at the old lower price or some price below the rest of their competitors. They probably let the Loblaws purchaser know about it and he/she went along, since their job is to get lower prices and this was being done, so why rock the boat. The other retailers would not have initially been involved, since they were the ones that they required to pay the higher prices. How could they be part of the original conspiracy? It would not have worked. They would be required to play the part of the victim, not the criminal, for this scam to work.

As time went on, however, a few retailers may have figured it out and in order to gag them, Weston and/or Canada bread just sold them bread at lower prices. Since they would know that a lot of their competitors were getting it at higher prices, they went along with the scam because to let it out of the bag would be to lose that advantage. Who they might be and how many of the other retailers that would be involved is hard to say. My guess is that Metro and Sobeys were not involved by the way they publicly denied it, but I suspect a few other retailers may have been caught up in it.

At the end of the day, the real crooks reside at Weston and Canada bread, with Loblaws probably being a company that knew about it, from the beginning, and basically turned a blind eye to the corruption when they saw the benefits they would get from it. I doubt Galen Weston was personally involved but he was in charge, so he should step down as CEO from both companies, although I will reserve the prison cells for people a little more worthy than him.

All just my opinion.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> Did you buy bread from anywhere in the last 14 years. You're eligible.
> 
> This is what I believe happened. I am sure the truth is a little different and maybe a lot different but I have my opinion.
> 
> ...


i would love to add to their penalty but according to the rules i am not eligible, the only store in victoria on their list would be real canadian superstore and i have only even been in there once i think and surely didn't buy bread ... this looks like something that easterners are going to be more eligible for


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

fatcat said:


> i would love to add to their penalty but according to the rules i am not eligible, the only store in victoria on their list would be real canadian superstore and i have only even been in there once i think and surely didn't buy bread ... this looks like something that easterners are going to be more eligible for


I would massage the rules as much as possible. Whatever retailer you bought your bread from, if they bought that loaf from Weston or Canada Bread, which is highly likely, then you were taken advantage of. Now was that advantage directly from Loblaws, who is giving out the cards, No. Could they have stopped you from being a victim here had they or any others acted appropriately. Yes. 

I will leave the rest up to you.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

OptsyEagle said:


> Loblaws were crooks. Our economic system breaks down when these unethical people do what they do. I rely on this competitive system to justify many prices on many items. When I hear about this stuff it really gets my goat.
> 
> I hope my example of robbing Loblaws, hopefully to bankruptcy, is followed by every Canadian. I am positive it won't happen, but I can still hope.


I expect nothing to change. The $25 cards are simply a licensing fee. Price-fixing in the baking industry has a long and venerable history - see, for eg., R. v. McGavin Bakeries Ltd., (1951), 3 W.W.R. (N.S.) 289. Only once in a very long while does it come to light. This will be forgotten before most of those $25 cards are redeemed.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

OptsyEagle said:


> I would massage the rules as much as possible...


Speaking of crooks. Someone pee on your bread today?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Speaking of crooks. Someone pee on your bread today?


Loblaws has been doing that to both of us for 14 years. Where have you been?

Feel free to ignore this issue if you want, but please realize that if every supplier, of the things you and I consume, conspired like this, you and I will go broke.

Our entire economic system relies on free and open competition to come up with a fair price and, therefore, this type of crime is a lot more important then most crimes, that I am sure you would be completely offended by. Laugh it off if you want, but if an example is not made, it can get very costly when other businesses decide that it is easier to join them, then to beat them.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

If I really wanted to hurt them I would beat information like this to death. Everyone should reduce the amount of wheat we eat. I am not as convinced about its harm to humanity as these people are but there is a lot of truth in what they say. We eat way too much wheat and our bodies do not appreciate it as we add more and more years of this kind of diet to it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN6xdCx_TrU

I am not going to give the substance up completely, since I have always felt that pizza was to die for, but I have cut back on my wheat intake significantly and I believe most people should. None of that has anything to do with this crime we have been discussing, but if everyone did what they should and ate less wheat products, that would certainly be what these companies deserve.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Where have I been? I've been shopping at Real Canadian Superstore, overpaying for my bread apparently (altough the price of dry cereal is a bigger pet peeve of mine). 
You seem to be counseling people to grab 25 bucks whether they are entitled to it or not, and wish for the bankrupcy or collapse of Loblaws Seems an over the top reaction to me.
What I wonder is where our federal Competition Bureau has been all those years? Do they have no teeth? Do they just sleep at their desks? Are there regs broken that need fixing? 
According to news reports, it was Loblaws and Weston who went to the competition bureau. Maybe your wrath is better aimed at those who would scam the $25 being offered?


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm personally hoping that the more this story develops (and if we see a one time charge hit the bottom line from gift cards and/or lawsuits) the stock will come down and there might be a nice opportunity to pick some up at a bargain. That's more interesting to me than the gift cards.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Where have I been? I've been shopping at Real Canadian Superstore, overpaying for my bread apparently (altough the price of dry cereal is a bigger pet peeve of mine).
> You seem to be counseling people to grab 25 bucks whether they are entitled to it or not, and wish for the bankrupcy or collapse of Loblaws Seems an over the top reaction to me.


If they paid me what they owe me I would call it even. $25 is a drop in the bucket. I would imagine we paid over $1 extra for every loaf of bread we bought over 14 years. Add that up. Tell me what number you come with and if $25 seems like a fair amount to cover that theft.

Anyway, my disgust is not with the amount of money I lost on this scam, but more with what you alluded to as well, about where our competition bureau is with this. If we don't get mad, they will ignore it, because they won't want to fight Loblaws lawyers. The issue needs more people, pissed off like me because if we don't stop these guys, more businesses will join them.

As for taking a card that a person was not eligible for. My opinion is everyone who eats bread lost more then $25, so everyone is eligible. That is my point and I couldn't care less about how Loblaws has decided to limit their liability. They are fully liable, like any general partner in any business venture. 100% liability.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like you can get an additional $25 from Save On Foods, if you happen to have a More Rewards Card as of Dec 31, 2017...

Save-On-Foods offers $25 gift card following Loblaw bread price-fixing scheme
https://globalnews.ca/news/3955570/save-on-foods-25-rebate-no-role-in-bread-price-fixing-scheme/


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mookie said:


> Looks like you can get an additional $25 from Save On Foods, if you happen to have a More Rewards Card as of Dec 31, 2017...
> 
> Save-On-Foods offers $25 gift card following Loblaw bread price-fixing scheme
> https://globalnews.ca/news/3955570/save-on-foods-25-rebate-no-role-in-bread-price-fixing-scheme/


save-0n too, eh?
I'm in!!!....and so are all the adults living here with me!!!!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I got my $25 gift card, from Loblaws, in the mail today.

I applied for 3 of them and only received 1 so far. Maybe they are on to me. Anyway, $25 bucks is $25 bucks.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I registered but never got the email they said would be sent later.


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

pwm said:


> I registered but never got the email they said would be sent later.


same here....buggers took my entire life history but no email and no card.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

pwm said:


> I registered but never got the email they said would be sent later.


I did not either, then I looked in my spam folder and there it was. Anyway, I had already signed up by the time I looked into that folder.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Got mine this week. Remitting $25 to the food bank in lieu of the card.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess Loblaws is starting to ask some applicants to prove they exist. Like they could not have seen that problem coming.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/loblaws-25-gift-card-personal-information-1.4569422


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

This is exactly as I predicted. And people who sign up for 17 cards at the same address are going to be at the top of the list.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OptsyEagle said:


> I guess Loblaws is starting to ask some applicants to prove they exist. Like they could not have seen that problem coming.


Interesting, I hadn't read that before. I suppose with any situation like this, there will be those that try and game the system. This results in greater scrutiny by the vendor regarding the veracity of the applicant.

I guess I applied before they started this ID checking. It all seemed so easy to me.

ltr


----------



## Esco (Aug 8, 2016)

andrewf said:


> This is exactly as I predicted. And people who sign up for 17 cards at the same address are going to be at the top of the list


I like how Loblaw's says they'll be looking out for gift certificate fraud, even though they've committed fraud themselves


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a really dirty trick by Loblaws. They are requiring scanned identification from me as well. I'm the only one in my household who submitted a card request, so there is no issue of multiple requests here.

I lived next door to _the flagship_ Loblaws store and bought bread from them for years... bought bread every day or two actually. Who knows how much they screwed me for. Now they're trying to reduce their payments by creating this barrier (and tight deadline, 30 days) before they send a card.

Shameful. This certainly cools me off of Loblaws & Superstore, which previously were my favourite stores by far.

I have a history of deliberately reducing my spending once a company pisses me off. After United beat up and bloodied their customer, I deliberately avoided United and redirected at least a couple thousand $ in fares to competitors. Maybe it's time to see how much $ I can redirect away from Loblaws/Superstore. I guarantee I can deprive them of a lot more than $25.

It takes years to develop trust and brand loyalty, but it can all be broken in an instant.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to hear if anyone has received a gift card in the "last week" without a request for all this new information. 

The reason I am curious is that it is my belief that this new request is not due to some irregularity between their application and someone else's who applied that did not need verification, but rather that this has just become a new requirement, going forward.

It was obvious from the start that people were going to scam them. They basically made it too easy. By easy meaning, that they would have no real way of knowing the difference between a legitimate application and a bogus one. A 9 year old could see that and I suspect even a few of those applied. I suspect that as they were sending out the cards, more and more applications came in. More then they expected. The receipt of cards would have made those people want to reapply a few more times. This $100 million dollar program would undoubtedly rise well into the billions if they did not do something about it. 

Their misstate was not requiring some form of verification from the start. Perhaps find a trustworthy source, like a bank, to receive the identification and then send out the cards. They would have had to pay that bank but it would have been much cheaper then where they are right now.

Anyway, it is fun to watch.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Got the gift card. No ID required. Just filled out the form.

We only applied for one card. At the time it was readily apparent to us that this program was open to fraud. That is, if anyone was small enough to bother with this type of petty crime.

Used the card yesterday. No issue.

Receipt of the card does not in any way change my opinion of Loblaws or the large grocery chains and bakeries that have been accused of price fixing. It is shameful and my hope is that the Consumer and Corporate Affairs will do some more work on other situations/products. I just wish our system was such that some of the high level people responsible for this, or who gave their tacit approval by no stopping it, could end up with the possibility of jail time or some sort of personal financial liability. This might serve to change the behaviour.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> I would like to hear if anyone has received a gift card in the "last week" without a request for all this new information.
> 
> The reason I am curious is that it is my belief that this new request is not due to some irregularity between their application and someone else's who applied that did not need verification, but rather that this has just become a new requirement, going forward.
> 
> ...


This is my thought as well.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's a tip. If you use the card try and use it all at once. I made a $19.xx purchase. Went in today and tried to use the balance against my purchase. Not only can the clerks not tell how much is left on the card, neither can the service desk. They direct you to a phone number on card.

Apparently it only will work if the clerk punches in the exact amount that is left. She tried $10...did not work (i could not remember what was left). Fortunately I found the bill from the day before at home so I know what to tell the cashier next time I go.

So, save yourself some grief and use it for a purchase of $25. or more.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like the class action lawsuits against Loblaws are gearing up:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/lob...-action-lawsuits-bread-price-fixing-1.4648642

I had requested a $25 card, but Loblaws responded and demanded copies of my drivers license etc. An unreasonable request, information that's too sensitive to send over just to get a little gift card. I thought that was a real slap in the face after I spent years shopping at their flagship Toronto store. Who knows how much they ripped off from me over the years.

I'll join the class action lawsuit, instead.


----------

